#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Εγγραφή στο βιβλίο εξόδων των εισφορών υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## vassiamas

Να ρωτησω κι εγω το εξης, τις εισφορες υπερ ΤΕΕ τις γραφετε στα βιβλια σας; Και σε ποια στηλη; Εκπιπτουν με καποιο τροπο ή γράφονται όπως οι υπερ Τσμεδε και ΕΜΠ? Επίσης τις γραφετε στο βιβλίο όταν κατατεθουν ή συγκεντρωτικα στο τέλος όταν αποστέλλεται και η κατασταση απο το ΤΕΕ;
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Xάρης

Αποστέλλεται κατάσταση από το ΤΕΕ στο τέλος της χρονιάς;
Εγώ ποτέ δεν έχω λάβει!

Όλα δαπάνες είναι. Και οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ και οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (όχι τα 6μηνιαία ασφάλιστρα).
Δεν υπάρχει ΦΠΑ, άρα στη στήλη των σχετικών δαπανών.

----------


## spapako

υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα στην ενότητα του κ. κολυδα (οι κρατησεις τσμεδε+εμπ είναι δαπάνες?), αλλά δεν μπορώ να γράψω κάτω από την ανάρτηση αυτή παρά μόνο να ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα. Γι ' αυτό και κάνω την ερώτηση μου εδω.

Δηλ. οι δαπανες καταχωρούνται κανονικά στο βιβλίο εσ-εξ, το 2% για ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν εκπιπτει, αλλά το 1% προς ΕΜΠ εκπίπτει? Και αν ισχύει αυτό καταχωρούνται σε ξεχωριστές στήλες στο βιβλίο?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θες να ρωτήσεις τον Κολυδά, ανοίγεις καινούργιο θέμα. Τέτοια είναι η μορφή εκείνης της θεματικής κατηγορίας.

Εδώ μπορώ να σου απαντήσω εγώ ως συνάδελφος μηχανικός και όχι επαγγελματίας λογιστής και μάλιστα εξειδικευμένος σε θέματα μηχανικών όπως ο Κολυδάς.

Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει λοιπόν, οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ (2%+1%) είναι εκπιπτόμενες δαπάνες που τις αναγράφουμε στο βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων. Παλιότερα τις εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (2%) τις προσθέταμε στις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές που πληρώναμε για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Το γράφει και ο Κολυδάς στις σημειώσεις του σεμιναρίου του που θα βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.
"Ειδικά για την έκπτωση των καταβαλλομένων στο Τ.Σ.Μ.Ε.Δ.Ε. κρατήσεων 2% επί των αμοιβών των μηχανικών του Ν.2326/1940 (άρθρο 6, §1) και του Ν.Δ.27-11/1926 (άρθρο 2), μέχρι 31.12.2002 χαρακτηριζόταν ασφαλιστική εισφορά και εξεπίπτετο από το συνολικό εισόδημα του μηχανικού (στην ατομική του δήλωση). Ήδη το υπουργείο Οικονομικών με την με αριθμό 1023923/553/Α0012/06.03.2003 Διαταγή του, απεφάνθη, μετά από τη με αριθμό 88/2003 Γνωμάτευση του Νομικού Συμβουλίου του Κράτους, ότι η κράτηση ποσοστού 2% υπέρ του Τ.Σ.Μ.Ε.Δ.Ε., που γίνεται στις αμοιβές μηχανικών για την εκπόνηση μελέτης ή την επίβλεψη τεχνικών έργων, δεν αποτελεί ασφαλιστική εισφορά της περίπτωσης βΆ της §1 του άρθρου 8 του Ν.2238/1994. Κατά συνέπεια, η κράτηση αυτή από το έτος 2003 και εφεξής καταχωρείται ως δαπάνη του μηχανικού και δεν εκπίπτεται ως μείωση του συνολικού εισοδήματός του στην ατομική του δήλωση. Σημειώνεται ότι η εισφορά 1% της §1 του άρθρου 7 του αυτού Α.Ν. ως συνιστώσα εισφορά υπέρ τρίτου, καταχωρίζεται ως δαπάνη στα βιβλία του μηχανικού."

----------

spapako

----------

